# Anyone with VRSF dp’s on their F85



## jroptop (Oct 18, 2017)

Thinking of installing VRSF downpipes on my 2017 X5 M with a tune, but have heard some having issues with wastegate rattle at low rpm’s. If you drive in sport mode, it takes care of the issue, others have installed 100 cell high flow cats. Would like to hear everyones experience and opinion.


----------



## TonyRaccoon (9 mo ago)

I have an E70 I installed a VRSF dp on and had a terrible time with fitment, swapped to a RVG performance dp and couldn’t be happier… I think VRSF is hit and miss and a whole mess of hype… my opinion is look elsewhere for dp’s.

Matter of fact I also had a VRSF charge pipe that never fit right either, threw on a china eBay charge pipe and zero problems after, I think VRSF has terrible quality control these days.


----------

